# Hunting shows



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I have been watching hunting shows less and less these days. These guys who think they are such great hunters but in fact most of them cannot hit anything. How many of us go out with several other guys and everyone shoots many many times at 2 ducks coming in. If you cannot kill it with one shot what makes you think 2 other shots (or 10 depending on how many guys are with) will do it? I have a hard time watching them since what they do we could not get by with. If you were out and there was 3 guys in your party (including you) and you shot one of the other guys birds you could get in trouble. I have read about poeple getting fined for just retreaving another guys bird if you already had your birds. Its birds over your limit if you touch the bird. Anyone got thoughts or opinions on this?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I dont watch them much any more. I recently saw one of the biggest name in goose calling shooting pintails in Mexico. Two guys shot 14 pintails of which 1/2 were hens. Not much to respect in those actions. 
I wish that they would edit out the cripples that are hit and flyaway. I know it happens to all of us but I really dont want watch it.
When the duck shooting is really good why dont they take turns shooting.It is much more enjoyable to shoot your own birds but I suppose the big volleys and birds falling everywhere sells more videos. I watched one done by a big spinning wing company. The star of the show was a real shooter. He had a gun camera and shot more triples in a day than I have shot in my life. You could tell by the timing of birds hit and his shotgun reports that this guy was shooting most of the birds. If people do that in my spread im in their face fast. Im pretty much done with them.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

How much fun is it to pick pellets out of a bird or try and figure out who shot whos birds? Call it ego but I like to know if I shot it or not.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not much for any of the hunting shows if you saw my "Sickening" post. I like that guy thats always on late at night. Can't remeber his name but hes always ticked at someone Barta i think is his last name.
I think that when you see a high fence in the background it kinda turns a guy off.

I love watching the ice fishing shows especially the local ones like tony dean and kent herbek.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

I also like the local ice fishing and hunting shows that come out of ND. They should have more like that, maybe let tony keep his show but have a crew of some younger guys who really know what they are doin. That would definitely recruit our younger population to be interested


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Why not a nodakoutdoors.com show?


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

For hunting shows I like to watch hunting the country, road trips, and team realtree. I only watch them hunt big game though. I can't stand watching turkey and waterfowl hunting on tv! I do enjoy the local fishing shows and in-fisherman is also pretty good.

I don't care to watch people shoot exotics in Texas.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I have been watching Ultimate Outdoor Adventure out of Bismarck.It is on Saturdays at 5:00.They do a pretty good job.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> I have been watching Ultimate Outdoor Adventure out of Bismarck.It is on Saturdays at 5:00.They do a pretty good job.


Guide pimps.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

woodpecker said:


> I had a guy working for me a few years ago that was from the Bottineau area. He said that Tony Dean had hunted there land to do a show for snow geese. He said they didn't get the geese to come in, but Tony videoed his crew standing up and shooting. According to the kid from Bottineau, Tony said he had video from other hunts of geese falling from the sky and they would just tie the two vidoes together!


I have heard stories of Tony Dean shooting a show at Sak that took place a long time ago. The bite was tough and they were rehooking fish for Tony to reel in on camera. It's just a story, I have no idea if it is true or not.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

I really can't stand to watch any of them. Of the one's I've seen (10 or 15 years ago - very few now), I dislike the personalities of the "pros" and "hosts" and "guests". I really don't care what game they played or coached, they never have anything meaningful to say. There is no story, no character (e.g., like a movie) - I couldn't care any less about any of these people ("Hi - I'm Bill - watch me kill something..."?). Great (you just shot a hen, you "Pro"...). Heck, watching Elmer Fudd pursue Buggs Bunny was more entertaining.

More recently, the music on them is awful - to say the least. To me these shows are the antithesis of hunting/fishing - a quiet, solitary, thoughtful, reflective, personal activity. Filming a hunt for personal memory sake - fine. Hunting for the sake of filming it to sell to someone else? I'd rather watch grass grow or snow fall. These shows offer to me nothing that I need.

Then again, I think all these "Hero" pictures of morons standing over dead animals are stupid too.

M.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

pictures are for memories that are forgotten with age, moron


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Crop out the dead animals and you have a picture worthy of a memory - Hero.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

woodpecker said:


> I had a guy working for me a few years ago that was from the Bottineau area. He said that Tony Dean had hunted there land to do a show for snow geese. He said they didn't get the geese to come in, but Tony videoed his crew standing up and shooting. According to the kid from Bottineau, Tony said he had video from other hunts of geese falling from the sky and they would just tie the two vidoes together!
> 
> Another story is about Ed Schultz when he was doing his local tv outdoor show. He was dumb enough to brag about how he had caught a trophy northern up in Canada, but the film footage he got was minimal. He said they rehooked it so it "couldn't come off" and turned it loose. In the process of getting more video the line broke!!! Now he just let a trophy pike get away that probably died a nasty death!!
> 
> I watch some, but catch myself looking for the bad crap they do!


Tony needs to get out of it...and Ed well he thought wadders were suppost to leak. I use to watch Ed for a good laugh, but then again the guy who came after him was no better. Fishing shows are a bit diff from hunting since its hard to put a fish in a fence and make it bite.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I will watch Eastman's and Shockey from beginning to end. The rest I watch on very rare occasions. Not a fan of Nugent, too much high fence stuff. Not a fan of Barta, too much east coast ego for my taste. I also occasionally watch Cabela's Outdoor Journal because a buddy of mine is on their show occasionally.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

When I was back in high school (pre steel days) many of the guys used to brag about how many boxed of shells they shot up that weekend. Duck and goose limits at the time were 3 duck and 3 geese.

Bring back Curt Gowdy.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Tony (Phony) Dean did a show on Lake Poinsett years ago with some local guys. They had a tough day with very few walleyes caught. Tony had them come back the next day with the same clothes on and "caught and recaught" some nice walleyes numerous times that were supplied by another local fisherman.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Bring back Curt Gowdy.


Yeah Buddy!! :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The thing about Tony is he has about 3 minuts of film and the rest is somthing else. It makes me wonder though how many of these guys actually know whats going on. How many of these guys would hunt with a gun they did not pay up to $1k for. And how many would go out on a challange hunt with a guy who prob payed $200 or so for their gun. I would put my money on the guy who can shoot his $200 gun and go though very few sheels. Even these guys who go out after big game, I see alot get put on the best spots with the best guide who has been watching the animal for weeks. I bet if I went to one of these places my experiance would be diff. :beer:


----------



## FLASH5 (Jan 25, 2006)

i belive the only decent show on is dash in the uplands, dez young is great does a show for 25 min shots one bird and keep you interested for the whole show, two problems though to polite to his wife (i get it from mine looket that) next he's got to stop spoiling that dog. i live in kerry kennedy land so these shows really seam to me to be to good to be true, always passing up a huge buck, we would die to shoot one that big, soon hunting will be baned here like every thing ulse the only thing not baned are corrupt pols who collect $ 230,000 plus pensions making dumb laws to appease the minoritys, so enjoy yourself out there i envy you


----------

